# 1000 unique visitors



## Mark Daniels (Feb 12, 2007)

Milestone tonight, going over 1000 uniques, 2000 page loads with over 100 returning. Wish adsense would make me money but all I've read is that it doesn't. Any ideas about making money with all the visitors?


----------



## A.W.Davis (Oct 17, 2006)

Mark Daniels said:


> Milestone tonight, going over 1000 uniques, 2000 page loads with over 100 returning. Wish adsense would make me money but all I've read is that it doesn't. Any ideas about making money with all the visitors?


 
How in the world are you getting so much traffic? I average roughly 20 hits a day on mine 

Are you using Adwords?


----------



## Mark Daniels (Feb 12, 2007)

SEO work by my sons and I. Linking.


----------



## Mark Daniels (Feb 12, 2007)

Your remodeling work looks great Anthony. I use adwords limitedly. Right now $.51 CPC and not coming up in most searches in my geo targeted Fairfax area. My organic search program is aimed locally and I come up well, so don't need much adwords.


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

i would worry less about making money from AdSense, and more about turning the visitors into paying customers...

otherwise, turn it into a paysite:whistling (yep, that kind:laughing

plus...i can't even find your adsense on the site...either of the 3 links


----------



## Susan Betz (Feb 21, 2007)

Where are they coming from? Can you view your referring links? When I take a look at mine, I can see the source, and if it's a search engine, what the search phrase was. Use that information as clues to who's visiting and change the page accordingly.


----------



## A.W.Davis (Oct 17, 2006)

Mark Daniels said:


> Your remodeling work looks great Anthony. I use adwords limitedly. Right now $.51 CPC and not coming up in most searches in my geo targeted Fairfax area. My organic search program is aimed locally and I come up well, so don't need much adwords.


 
Thanks for the info and compliments Mark! :thumbsup:


----------



## judeherr (Jan 16, 2008)

*affiliate links*

You could try affiliate links for product purchasing and get paid a commission on click-throughs. For most companies, it doesn't cost you anything but the time it will take you to put up the link.

ToolKing pays folks 5% for affiliate links to their site, when people purchase via their link, you would get a commission.

Go to Toolking.com and scroll down to the bottom of the front page. Click on Affiliate links to find out more about their program.


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

Screen print your Awstats traffic sources and post it. Like Judeherr said some of the banner ads pay pretty good. Test a loan banner ($15-$80 per sign up) and if it works don't tell anyone except me.


----------



## Mark Daniels (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Your getting a thousand visits a day to your website?? 

Something ain't right.


----------



## Mark Daniels (Feb 12, 2007)

Table removed


----------



## Mark Daniels (Feb 12, 2007)

Table removed


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Damn Man, turn those visits into leads!


----------



## Mark Daniels (Feb 12, 2007)

Stats of last 30 day period. Dec was slow. But could expect 30k visitors per month with current trend. California leads.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Mark

Who hosts your site? you did your site? do you use google adwords? How much are you spending a month on adwords?


----------



## Mark Daniels (Feb 12, 2007)

My sons and I built the site and did the SEO work.They are working with a couple of local contractors building sites for them. I have used adwords at times. Last 30 days 16k visitors organic, 40 visitors with adwords.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Mark

After looking through your site and others here. One of my biggest regrets over my 20 years of remodeling is the lack of taking pictures. 

I don't know why it was not high on my priority list but I have never taken pictures of my work until maybe 2 or 3 years ago and the first year or two the pictures I took were awful till i bought a decent camera.


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

Mark, I am not debating your stats---they are very impressive! However, I am confused on post #10, the uniques visitors account for about 50% of the page loads. This would mean that most visitors only look at one page with very few looking at several pages. This is common with sites that do not service the whole nation but their keywords draw a bunch of traffic from all over. In post #15 it shows that they spend about 2 minutes on 2 pages which seems like a long time for a visit if they are not in your service area. 

Can you break out your incoming traffic for search engine traffic, forum traffic, and link traffic (don't post the links people will steal them).

I just got a estimate for a window replacement in the Virgin Island's from a google search for "replacement windows in Rhode Island", it up for grabs if anyone wants to travel.


----------



## Mark Daniels (Feb 12, 2007)

One days stats

Doug, the unique visitors account for 100% of the page views with each unique viewing 2 pages on average. Yes a lot of visitors are bounce hits or view just one page. With one page views not having any time registered because they didn’t go to another page. Otherwise the average unique time on my site would register higher.
My average visit time is up because most visitors who are researching bathroom remodeling find my site very helpful and informative no matter where they live. I'm not remodeling bathrooms in California but don't see any problem trying to help DIY'ers or people trying to make remodeling decisions. 
I have tried to make my site an informative and helpful guide for people trying to make decisions in regard to their remodeling projects. It seems to be working, as I get compliments from people across the country on how helpful my site is for them.


----------

